# Which compact to buy



## JimSC (Apr 17, 2014)

I had a small job and I purchased a Harbor Freight trim router instead of using my bigger router. Of course the HF router is a piece of junk but worked OK for what I wanted to do. Now I think I would like to get a better compact router. I have decided (because they are in my price range) either a DeWalt DWP 611 or a Porter-Cable 450! So which is the better of the two?? Or is there something better in the $100 price range and size?:nerd:

Jim


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

There is a distinction between a compact & a trimmer.
But for most apps the trimmer will do.
And I like the RIDGID R2401
The best of depth changers; has its compromises but they all do including the DW 611.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

JimofSC said:


> I had a small job and I purchased a Harbor Freight trim router instead of using my bigger router. Of course the HF router is a piece of junk but worked OK for what I wanted to do. Now I think I would like to get a better compact router. I have decided (because they are in my price range) either a DeWalt DWP 611 or a Porter-Cable 450! So which is the better of the two?? Or is there something better in the $100 price range and size?:nerd:
> 
> Jim


I believe that I saw a comparison a few months ago on these two. The DW and the PC are basically the same routers. In the test the DW edged out the PC on some of the adjustments and/or controls. I don't really remember the details. 

So, if these are your only two choices then look closely at the two and see if the DW meets your needs. 

I don't think that the price difference was but a few dollars between the two.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jim, the Bosch Colt is also in your price range, and often the Trend T4 is on sale and close to it. Take a look at the Small Router review here:

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/38451-small-routers-comparison.html#post309927

The routers in the review have plunge bases which ups the price but the Bosch and DeWalt are also available without them.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't know anything about the two routers your asking about but I bought this Makita compact router and I really it. I am sure the two routers you ask about are great routers. CPO is a great place to buy from and I have enough money with them to know.
Don

PS- As long as you stay with the name brands you can't hardly go wrong.

Makita RT0701CX7 1-1-4 HP Compact Router Kit


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> I believe that I saw a comparison a few months ago on these two. The DW and the PC are basically the same routers. In the test the DW edged out the PC on some of the adjustments and/or controls. I don't really remember the details.
> 
> So, if these are your only two choices then look closely at the two and see if the DW meets your needs.
> 
> I don't think that the price difference was but a few dollars between the two.


move to the head of the class and get a Bosch Colt...

Reconditioned Routers and Trimmers


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have one of the 611 combos and I really like it. It is a little more power than a Colt, about 2 amps I think. Quite a few other members have that one and I don`t think anyone has said they don`t like it. The plunge lock takes a little getting used to. Instead of plunging and then locking it in position the 611 is always locked. You move the lock to the open position to plunge then release it to lock in place. More use on my part will make this more comfortable to use. If it doesn`t matter if it is a trimmer or a compact router then I think you will be very happy with this unit.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I've have a couple of Bosch Colts, but also the DW 611. Like the D11 far better than the Colts. LED to illuminate the work, easy depth setting, 1/4 HP more. 

The Makita compact is also a great little router, and identical to the $70 Performax branded one that Menards sells. Accessories for either fit both. Tilt and offset and plunge bases available from Makita work perfectly with the Performax. Leds in router too. 

http://www.menards.com/main/tools-h...p-2256523-c-10087.htm?tid=2270931052592454185


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

hawkeye10 said:


> I don't know anything about the two routers your asking about but I bought this Makita compact router and I really it. I am sure the two routers you ask about are great routers. CPO is a great place to buy from and I have enough money with them to know.
> Don
> 
> PS- As long as you stay with the name brands you can't hardly go wrong.
> ...


I also have this Makita and have no complaints it's one you should consider in your search.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I made the same decision last year.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have and really like the Colt. I have pretty much all the accessories for it. I recently checked out the DeWalt and the Makita, either of which would be a good choice. I like the idea of the led. Impossible to get too much light for these aging eyes. The Colt has a really easy to use fine height adjustment, something I really like. I don't have any Bosch tools I regret buying.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I find the LED lights built into the Dewalt 611 very helpful for things like sign making. The addition of the Dave's Signs baseplate adds to its control. Their baseplate is also available for several other palm router brands.


----------

